# excessive acceleration



## rodrickglover (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a 06 maxima. I trying to figure out what was cause the take to off speed to increase. Every time I press the accerlerator for take off the car excessively speeds off. What could cause this??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Age...or a lack thereof...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You could have a problem with the throttle control motor which is part of the gas pedal assembly. Do an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if any fault codes are set that may relate to the throttle system.


----------



## rodrickglover (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks rogoman. I will try that.


----------

